# Happy Birthday RAXL!!



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, lookee here - it's RAXL's Birthday    Happy Birthday RAXL!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday RAXL! B-day on a Friday ~ it's a good thing.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Raxl!!! I hope you get lots of goodies :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, man!! Unleash those Monster Birthday candles!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Raxl!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Raxl!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Raxl Doze. I've awoken from many a drunken stupors on many of your couches over the years thanks to your birthday. I'll have a drink for ya here tonight. Happy birthday Deadlock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it is an enjoyable weekend!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy 32nd! Just think, in less than 8 years you will be 40 which is like the new 30. So when you think about it, you aren't going to age for the next 8 years... 

Um, er, ...something like that...


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday RAXL


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy (late) Birthday!
Hope you had a good one!
.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Have a great weekend!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

happy belated birthday!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I didn't see this earlier so happy latererer B-Day!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*sigh* 32.... that was a good year... Hope yours is a good one!


----------

